# Who plays Golf or has tried to play Golf?



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

I had a go 40 years ago, Played(hacked) 3 holes, was 19 over par, threw the Clubs away and retired to the 19th hole for refreshments.
several months ago I visited the Maylands Public Golf Course just for a look see.
I tell you, some players there were hackers like I was back then.
Hitting the ball 3 times to go 100 meters down the fairway


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

We're surrounded both here and in Spain ( even more so in Spain) with Golf courses.. I've tried a few times, I just am tooo impatient for Golf... someone once said it was a good walk ruined..I tend to agree.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 8, 2021)

My spouse is obsessed ... i tried to take an interest but do not have the patience for it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2021)

Never played anything more than miniature golf.

I was the one hard at work while my _superiors _spent their afternoons on the 19th hole.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have played for about 10 years with minimal success.  Right now I usually play 9 holes and usually shoot about 50.  That sounds awful but it's a heck of a lot better than shooting 60 for 9 holes, which I used to do.

Just think, at this rate, in another 10 years I'll be shooting 40 for nine holes. That would be great!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> I have played for about 10 years with minimal success.  Right now I usually play 9 holes and usually shoot about 50.  That sounds awful but it's a heck of a lot better than shooting 60 for 9 holes, which I used to do.
> 
> Just think, at this rate, in another 10 years I'll be shooting 40 for nine holes. That would be great!


You do enjoy playing? Day out with friends and all that.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeni said:


> My spouse is obsessed ... i tried to take an interest but do not have the patience for it.


Same here.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 8, 2021)

I played golf the summer of '73 when i returned home from army...played most every night after work, weekends.......have not played since.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2021)

I loved playing golf even though I wasn't any kind of a hot shot on the course.  I found it relaxing and enjoyed the exercise.  When I tore my rotator cuff, that was the end of golf and soft ball.


----------



## Chet (Dec 8, 2021)

I tried. I sucked. I quit.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

My oldest son, Grant, golfs. I went with him a few times many years ago, and he taught me. I did *ok* but I never did catch the bug. Grant is also a very good tennis player.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 8, 2021)

I played for a couple decades
Daily
Got to a place where I considered the tour
Turned out, there were millions in my caliber 

Back went out
So did my game


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> You do enjoy playing? Day out with friends and all that.




Yes, I love it.  I am meeting some nice people and where I play there are beautiful birds to see, so that's a bonus.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 10, 2021)

Putt-Putt only. To me, golf is boring. I am glad I was never a "golf widow".


----------



## Don M. (Dec 10, 2021)

I joined the Golf Team when I was in high school.  It was fun, and I spent most of my Summer months playing multiple rounds of golf.  I was happy if I broke 100, and my best game was probably in the upper 80's.  Then, I graduated, joined the military, got married, and raised a family....had far too many other things to do, and haven't been on a golf course in 60 years.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 10, 2021)

Played several courses out west.  I was average, the game was neither leisurely nor relaxing, more frustrating than anything.  I think golf claims the use of 'hacker' long before computers were invented.  I was a better pool player, at least I could get the ball in the hole.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

We lived near a golf course when I was teenager.  I am left-handed.  I went to take golf lessons and they determined I was a right-handed golfer.  I was using my dad's golf clubs.  Turned out he was a left-handed golfer so his clubs didn't work for me.  That was the end of that.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

I play, not at a competitive level, but I do enjoy the game.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 12, 2021)

In my senior yr in high school in spring,our gym class would be outside as our  teacher tried to teach us the basics of golf.He played on the weekends at local golf club.
I prefer playing putt-putt some times I was good, other times couldn't get the ball in the hole,was frustrating


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2021)

I tried to learn to play golf.

  I can only express my apologies to the ball,the clubs, the grounds and the golfing world in general.

I took up knitting.....


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

I have been to the golfing range with my husband many times and am actually pretty decent at putt putt golf. My husband plays golf pretty regularly with a few colleagues from work , but a few times has taken me just for a fun round. I am a very competitive person and for those who play golf know it can be very frustrating especially if you really aren't that skilled at it. So it was fun for him and even though his company was fun the game was frustrating as hell.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 16, 2022)

My huzz plays golf and tried to get me interested in it but I found it so darn boring, ugh.


----------

